
Textpattern CMS 4.7.0 beta 3 released - petecooper
https://textpattern.com/weblog/407/textpattern-cms-470-beta-3-released
======
petecooper
Follow up – GitHub repository for completeness:

[https://github.com/textpattern/textpattern](https://github.com/textpattern/textpattern)

------
interfixus
Php, MariaDB (MySQL if you insist), and Textpattern is ancient.

But don't be fooled. This is fast, tight, lightweight, immensely capable
system with sane defaults and far better architecture than its erstwhile
sibling Wordpress.

Multisite, dead-easy templating, and seperate domain for the admin part - if
you so desire - are just three immediately obvious selling points.

